# The Hardcz Safety Bomb



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I call this a safety bomb because that Wally World Hygro is the detonator.
The bomb won't go off until it reads an accurate temperature and relative humidity.
That quite possibly makes this the safest bomb ever launched. :tu


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

BOOM!


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

:r:r

Awesome Scott.

RUN DAN RUN !!!!!!


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

The Mad Bomber is at it again!!!


----------



## Kwilkinson (Apr 11, 2008)

This is absolutely
Freaking
INCREDIBLE! 

:r:r

Best idea ever. Watch out danno! I'm gonna feel the rumble from Detroit all the way over here!


----------



## Emjaysmash (May 29, 2008)

Haha. About [email protected]mn time!


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

omg I owe you RG bumps!! that's awesome!


----------



## MCM (Jul 11, 2008)

Not counting this morning when I got out of the shower that is the funniest thing I've seen all day. :r


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

That is so awesome.


----------



## NJ Stogie King (May 20, 2008)

MCM said:


> Not counting this morning when I got out of the shower that is the funniest thing I've seen all day. :r


:tpd: :r


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

OMG!!!

That looks scary!!!

*tic...tic...tic...tic...tic...* :hn


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I just noticed there's a subliminal message attached to the bomb.
If anyone needs Dan's address, I know where you can get it. :tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

dwhitacre said:


> OMG!!!
> 
> That looks scary!!!
> 
> *tic...tic...tic...tic...tic...* :hn


Hey Durrelll,
That's your bomb under Dan's bomb.
How cool is that?


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

MCM said:


> Not counting this morning when I got out of the shower that is the funniest thing I've seen all day. :r





NJ Stogie King said:


> :tpd: :r


OMG you guys Asian too?!?!?!?!?


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

A sneak peak into the shed?

Very cool :tu

Is that a AF in the back right corner :dr :dr :dr

I must have the only 2 Wally World Hygros that are close.

1 is 2 low and the other is 1 high. Hey thats close enough for me.

I have thought about getting another one but there is no way 3 will be close :r

Chas

*Hardcz Says "Please bomb me"*

Subliminal enough :r :r


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

Totally Awesome !


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

ChasDen said:


> A sneak peak into the shed?
> 
> Very cool :tu
> 
> ...


Yup, that's the shed.
And yes, that's an AF Canones Maduro.
I'll tell you a secret about those Wally hygros...
Test them with 65% salt (Sodium Nitrate) and you'll be shocked at the results. You'd think a hygro would be equally screwed up at any RH%age, right?
Not so.
If you don't want to hate me, don't test them with Sodium Nitrate. 
And send Dan some cigars.


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

That is awesome! Very creative :tu


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

I likey! Now there's a thinking man!


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

wow that's the coolest package ever!!!


----------



## mikeandshellie2 (May 6, 2008)

Thats very cool Scott, kudos and rg bumps to you, well once they let me give you an rg bump again..


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Awesome Scott, I am sure he will love it:tu


----------



## Cigarin-Martin (Jun 11, 2008)

This place always puts a smile on my face, awesome!:ss


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

OH NOES! WATCH OUT! DUCK & COVER! :hc


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Double C bro, double c - Creative & Cool!! :tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

That's the best you could come up with?






















 Awesome Scott just plan awesome!!


----------



## andrewk (Jun 25, 2008)

I cant believe that made it through the mail and didn't bring the bombsquad to your door!


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

andrewk said:


> I cant believe that made it through the mail and didn't bring the bombsquad to your door!


:tpd:

Exactly what I was thinking!

Definitly one of the top 3 most unique looking.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

andrewk said:


> I cant believe that made it through the mail and didn't bring the bombsquad to your door!





Volt said:


> :tpd:
> 
> Exactly what I was thinking!
> 
> Definitly one of the top 3 most unique looking.


It's not here yet.... He's taunting me with it.....


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

The deactivation code is 0103 8555 7494 0263 6071, just in case.
Then turn the red key to the left two clicks, turn the green key to the right 4 clicks, and turn the yellow key all the way around.
Err, no, wait. 
Turn the yellow key to the right and the green key...
Aw, the hell with it.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

shilala said:


> Hey Durrelll,
> That's your bomb under Dan's bomb.
> How cool is that?


That is a terrible thing to do... Take a picture of one bomb and then point out another hidden within the picture... *You are diabolical!!!*


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

dwhitacre said:


> That is a terrible thing to do... Take a picture of one bomb and then point out another hidden within the picture... *You are diabolical!!!*


HA!!!
I was working on it last night. It's got a ways to go. 
This helps the suspense build.


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

a for originality.

very cool wonder if the package wil be opened and inspected


----------



## jonharky3 (Apr 28, 2008)

That is pretty creative thanks for making us Metro-Detroiters proud!!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

ahbroody said:


> very cool wonder if the package wil be opened and inspected


I was packing the old girl up and thought "This would be a hell of a thing to go to jail for." 
So I just sent the cigars. Jail sucks.


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

:r:r 

That's just awesome. Has to be one of if not the most creative bombs I've seen in my short time here.


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

That's awesome! :tu :tu


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

shilala said:


> Jail sucks.


 :tpd: 'nuff said


----------

